# BBC film parodies for kids!



## noiseboyuk (Mar 22, 2012)

I scored about half the episodes in this new exceptionally silly kids film parody series, Diddy Movies:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbbc/shows/diddy-movies

It was a huge amount of fun to do, because every 15 minute episode was a totally different style - from Murder on the Norwich Express (1974), all the way up to my personal favourite, Space Voyage To Outer Space - In Space (9 years later in 1983). The brief of this was to score it as if I was living in 1983 and over-enamoured with Georgio Moroder. What's not to love?! (whaddaya mean kids don't get references from 40 years ago? They have parents, don't they?!)

Episodes I didn't score I was Music Supervisor on, and I sound designed / dubbed the series too. Oh, and location recordist usually. And some of the voices! Yes, it's taken up most of the last 9 months frankly. (BTW - Matt Bowdler aka The Unfinished on these boards has a cue in this Friday's episode: Fight). It won't earn me a fortune, but it's been a good laugh, and I think kids will really love it - it's very silly, fast paced and cartoony. Oh, and the adverts and public information films are sensational, hopefully some of those will be on YouTube before long.

Diddy Movies is currently showing on weekdays on CBBC at 3.35, and I suspect will get repeated all year (hope so anyway for the PRS!) UK folks can see Space for the next few days on iPlayer here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0 ... ies_Space/


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 22, 2012)

As I'm annoyingly not going to be in when the episode with my music in it is aired, I'm going to treat myself by watching the whole series back to back on iPlayer.

Thanks again for the opportunity Guy. And I'm looking forward to your scores (especially the Moroder style one!).

Cheers.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 22, 2012)

No worries, Matt!

I'm so proud of this quote from this review in the UK's The Stage: "Put on an endless loop and played to someone denied all means of escape, Diddy Movies would qualify as a form of torture. But in manageable fifteen minute instalments I found the show rather original and borderline brilliant."


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats Guy and Matt! I'll certainly have to check it out! My kids (9 and 4) will probably enjoy it as well. 

- Mike


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't watch in the US - I tried to check it out after that great set-up, but the BBC player doesn't work here... I wish it did since I can't watch Sherlock season 2 until MAY! But I digress.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 22, 2012)

stonzthro @ Thu Mar 22 said:


> Can't watch in the US - I tried to check it out after that great set-up, but the BBC player doesn't work here... I wish it did since I can't watch Sherlock season 2 until MAY! But I digress.



Yeah, sorry the iPlayer is UK-only at the moment. Hopefully the show will migrate round the world eventually.


----------

